# 300Rb Outdoor Tv?



## gashog301 (Sep 20, 2012)

Is there a bracket to hang the indoor tv outside?


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

There should be. According to the spec sheet on the outback website its a standard feature on everything except the 298RL. Between the entry door and the outdoor kitchen there should be an outdoor power outlet, a cable jack, and a mounting plate that is a rectangle with 2 round circles to slip the mount into. The TV should be mounted in the front of the camper on a swiveling steel extendable mount that pops off the wall inside and you can then hang the TV outside mount(at least thats how mine works and was the standard offering). There should be a cable outlet in the outdoor kitchen as well with an outlet, but no bracket mount. You would need the TV stand to stand the TV on teh counter in the kitchen


----------



## mcsquid86 (Jul 27, 2012)

We don't have one on our 300RB. When you look at the bracket on the back of the TV It doesn't look like it will come off the bracket.
How was the first weekend out in it?


----------



## gashog301 (Sep 20, 2012)

Yea there is not one on mine, The tv will come off at the base of the mount. The mount for the outside looks like the same hookup from what ive seen. Where can I buy this outside mount? The first trip was great! Love the outside kitchen,stops all the in and out traffic on the trailer.


----------



## BillBeck (Oct 19, 2012)

I have a 2012 312BH with the removable TV that can be used outside in the "campsite theatre". Not sure where to get another another bracket so that I can hang a larger TV outside and not move the inside TV back and forth. Any information would be appreciated.


----------

